# Front Range Hosting, Now Accepting Bitcoin



## VPSCorey (Aug 29, 2013)

FYI we have started accepting Bitcoin for payments utilizing bitpay as our processor.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 29, 2013)

So question.

Do they just do bank transfers to you for your payments? Or do they send it over paypal or something?

Francisco


----------



## perennate (Aug 29, 2013)

Francisco said:


> So question.
> 
> 
> Do they just do bank transfers to you for your payments? Or do they send it over paypal or something?
> ...


https://bitpay.com/



> You will receive a direct deposit into your bank account every business day.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 29, 2013)

perennate said:


> https://bitpay.com/


But who eats the fee's? It'd suck if you get like $20/d but you're forking $5/d in transfer fees.

Francisco


----------



## Slownode (Aug 29, 2013)

I wish I could pay with CC for only %0.99...


----------



## perennate (Aug 29, 2013)

Francisco said:


> But who eats the fee's? It'd suck if you get like $20/d but you're forking $5/d in transfer fees.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Well they have some information at https://bitpay.com/bitcoin-direct-deposit


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 29, 2013)

I chose convert to USD and transfer to bank rather than keep BTC and deal with the fluctuating values.  Spares me if there's a currency crash on the BTC side.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 30, 2013)

FRCorey said:


> I chose convert to USD and transfer to bank rather than keep BTC and deal with the fluctuating values.  Spares me if there's a currency crash on the BTC side.


 

That's cool!

Good job!

Francisco


----------



## Damian (Aug 30, 2013)

I see that you've only started offering it recently, but are you getting a lot of use on it? I'm always looking for good ways for people to give us money.


----------



## mitgib (Aug 30, 2013)

Damian said:


> I see that you've only started offering it recently, but are you getting a lot of use on it? I'm always looking for good ways for people to give us money.


I've been accepting bitcoin since December and receive less than 1% payment with it, so I offer the option, but is far from popular.


----------



## ultimatehostings (Aug 31, 2013)

A lot of providers have started accepting bitcoin, I think it's going to take some time for everyone to get to used to it.


----------



## VPSCorey (Sep 4, 2013)

I have had a few orders with it so far, but it's not going to beat out PayPal anytime soon.


----------



## BlueVM (Sep 5, 2013)

If WHMCS would allow me I'd discount all orders in bitcoin by 15 - 20% right off the top just for the sheer savings in fees and hassle.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> right off the top just for the sheer savings in fees and hassle.


Because of creditcard or Paypal?


----------



## Patrick (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> If WHMCS would allow me I'd discount all orders in bitcoin by 15 - 20% right off the top just for the sheer savings in fees and hassle.


http://www.modulesgarden.com/products/whmcs/payment_gateway_charges/features


----------

